# Dulcimer Plans



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

I have been reading about various acoustic instruments for a while and have been interested in making a few unique pieces for fun. Then today i just happened to stumble upon these plans..

So I thought i'd post them here for everyone else. It should be a fun little project! 

http://www.woodworkersjournal.com/Uploads/Public/Documents/Issue317/WJC001 Mountain Dulcimer.pdf


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

I love dulcimers. They were and are very popular on the west coast. I love what they can add to an acoustic arrangement.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Got a couple of good friends who play. Looks like fun.

Been wanting to make one for years and I have some off time coming up. Maybe I could squeeze it in between bookshelves and foot stools.

Thanks for the link.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I have a mountain dulcimer, but it's a piece of crap.

I'd like to get a decent one some day.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

It looks like a great project. But man those little spool clamps are expensive. I have been working on a Mando A build going on two years. No special tools at all, just by hand with small planes. Still carving the top. Should be done by the time Winter Olympics start in 2018. Have fun.


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

Intrepid said:


> It looks like a great project. *But man those little spool clamps are expensive.* I have been working on a Mando A build going on two years. No special tools at all, just by hand with small planes. Still carving the top. Should be done by the time Winter Olympics start in 2018. Have fun.


Pretty easy to make...


----------



## Erich (Apr 23, 2013)

ronmac said:


> Pretty easy to make...


Yes. Very easy and cheap to make. Here's a guide i found online.. I'm sure you could find better diagrams out there.. This was just the second link down the page when i googled "spool clamp diagram"

http://penderguitars.blogspot.ca/2011/08/diy-spool-clamps.html


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm not at the spool clamp stage yet. But thanks for the link. It will come in handy.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Here is a lady that can play and loves the dulcimer.

[video=youtube;f8nnPrGSUBs]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f8nnPrGSUBs[/video]

Godin now produces one called the Merlin.

http://www.seagullguitars.com/seagull_merlin.html


----------

